# Looking to improve this setup + show me your Arboreal Vivariums



## Simon17 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hey guy's this is my large vivarium which has a divider in it to make x2 seperate tanks. The large part is my Irian Jaya and the bottom is where my Boa is living. Some of the plants have been taking out as they keep pulling them down. lol I want to create a really cool theme for the Irian Jaya but really im stuck. lol


----------



## Marzzy (Jan 5, 2013)

Need a nice background


----------



## Simon17 (Jan 5, 2013)

Yeah dunno what type of background i show do tho, was thinking coco fiber with plant pots in them on foam then fill the pots with fake plants. Or just to make a styrofoam theme habitat


----------



## joelysmoley (Jan 5, 2013)

have some plants on the ground. Reptile direct sells some good ones but some can be very expensive.


----------



## Gonemad (Jan 5, 2013)

Cheap shops have some orchard flowers/fake and maybe replace some hides/rocks with natural logs and vines, I agree a background makes a big difference even just the fish tank backing they have one with rocks or desert themes. Have fun!


----------



## Gruni (Jan 5, 2013)

Make a ruined temple background, look up some images of Thailand for inspiration.

This site has some great ideas, techniques and tips: reptile terrarium rock wall background


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jan 5, 2013)

joelysmoley said:


> have some plants on the ground. Reptile direct sells some good ones but some can be very expensive.




lol, especially if your ordering from another country! 

i have a similar enclosure for my woma, and just gluing an aquarium background to the back made a huge difference!


----------



## Gruni (Jan 5, 2013)

Sezzzzzzzzz said:


> lol, especially if your ordering from another country!
> 
> i have a similar enclosure for my woma, and just gluing an aquarium background to the back made a huge difference!



Thats what I did with my first enclosure, the new one will be getting a fake rock wall/cliff with ledges as, although it looked good, I felt sorry for Skittles who kept eyeing off the rocks and trying to climb them so I decided to give her a background she can interact with. 

I know there is debate about what snakes 'need' but I believe like any animal a bit of sensory stimulation can't be a bad thing. That's also why in one of the pics she has a magnatec ledge to climb up on.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jan 5, 2013)

i agree gruni, and while the back ground may be smooth, all my snakes have rocks and sticks to climb on.


----------



## Gruni (Jan 5, 2013)

Sezzzzzzzzz said:


> i agree gruni, and while the back ground may be smooth, all my snakes have rocks and sticks to climb on.



As you can see Skittles has stuff to climb too but as the new enclosure is going to be 4x the size of her current one I am going the whole hog on the build.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jan 5, 2013)

Gruni said:


> As you can see Skittles has stuff to climb too but as the new enclosure is going to be 4x the size of her current one I am going the whole hog on the build.



I wish i was even slightly artistically capable. my snakes would have mad enclosures. i always look at everyones beautifully handmade enclosures with the utmost jealousy!!!


----------

